# Ambition



## Zygos4Life (Nov 4, 2019)

Idk how Macbeth lacked the ambition to overthrow King Duncan
He couldve had success and power ngl
Lady Macbeth had to masculinise herself (inject T) and got a whole load of success and power ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

Kikes deleted my thread


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Kikes deleted my thread


You have to talk about success and power and how it relates to macbeth


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> You have to talk about success and power and how it relates to macbeth


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

oh no the forum turned gay


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> oh no the forum turned gay


Just log off and the gayness will disappear ngl


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 4, 2019)

if a bunch of middle aged roasties telling me i could be king was enough to make me want to go and become one i'd use facebook a lot more


----------



## tincelw (Nov 4, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Idk how Macbeth lacked the ambition to overthrow King Duncan
> He couldve had success and power ngl
> Lady Macbeth had to masculinise herself (inject T) and got a whole load of success and power ngl



She didnt take t. She took an aromatase inhibitor, to stop estrogen, seen in the line "unsex me now". She already had enough T levels compared to her cuck soyboy husband.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 5, 2019)

Success, power, confidence, money, investing, and luxury.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 5, 2019)

hamlet was 10x more chad slayed the hoes (literally) and fucked shit up, all while being a relatable neet autist


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 5, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Kikes deleted my thread


----------



## Zygos4Life (Dec 8, 2019)

Ah


----------

